# Party



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2007)

HellO Everybody including guests, asdsdf, Ben.M, Claire1978, hibiscusmile, JasonR, jbenca, john_jb1, Lee Slikkers, Lientje, mantisfu, MikhailsDinos, padkison, robsorchids, Schloaty . I have never been online with so many people on or lets say in the Forum before, there are 53 :shock: of us here right now, did any one bring food? :lol: Oh and we will need drinks. Cheers to all, Hope you are all dry, it just stopped raining here, been raining for 3 days. How bout u guys :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

Make that 58 :shock: .

It rained last night, but that's all.

Edit: NO! We're back down to 53. LOG ON PEOPLE!!! VISIT THIS SITE NOW! MAKE ANOTHER RECORD! I'm glad I logged on when I did  .

Another edit: 59 .


----------



## Asa (Aug 20, 2007)

oh please. Our record is four times that.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

I know, but this is the most people I've seen on.


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome stuff. With a faster server I am sure there would be loads more...I would guess there is a fairly high bounce rate as it is.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 28, 2007)

I have onces seen the most amount on. It was full of guest.


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2007)

That would be search engine spiders I guess.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 28, 2007)

why dont we just set a date and time for everyone to be on like saturday a 7 pm or something.


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, that's a good idea. Although, I think it would be a good idea to wait until the forum has changed servers. A lot of people, especially registered members (talking say, 100 or so registered members) at once would slow it down so much as it is on shared web hosting.

I would also like to install a moderated chat room, as I think that would go down a treat. We could have organised mantid chats, etc.

I know in the past there was a chat box, but a lot of spam and vulgar language was used, so it was taken down.

I will have to talk to Orin about it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh wonderful Idea, (glad I thought of it). That would be a lot of fun, Our inboxes get full and have to be deleted so often, I have wished for a chat room, maybe the moderators could give us a number or something to let us in while keeping ( :twisted: out) :wink:


----------



## bubforever (Aug 28, 2007)

> Yes, that's a good idea. Although, I think it would be a good idea to wait until the forum has changed servers. A lot of people, especially registered members (talking say, 100 or so registered members) at once would slow it down so much as it is on shared web hosting.I would also like to install a moderated chat room, as I think that would go down a treat. We could have organised mantid chats, etc.
> 
> I know in the past there was a chat box, but a lot of spam and vulgar language was used, so it was taken down.
> 
> I will have to talk to Orin about it.


Sweet just say when the server has been switched and we can set up a date. The chat room seems like a great idea to. That could really save some people (and their mantids).


----------

